# Anyone with Autronic Sm4 on 2.7bt ?



## Bigton (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello
Im currently in progress of swapping my 96 A4 1.8q to 2.7 S4 engine.
I have Autronic Sm4 and was wondering if anyone here has done this before? all tip and help would be great!
Sorry for my bad english! im from little Norway
Christian


----------



## Bigton (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone with Autronic Sm4 on 2.7bt ? (Bigton)*

No one???


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Anyone with Autronic Sm4 on 2.7bt ? (Bigton)*

It's slow here. You would have better luck trying audizine or audiworld.


----------



## advanced technologys (Oct 22, 2003)

we used to sell autronic systems....if you need a hand seting it up call Lee @ 978 282 5544


----------

